# Metformin and Diarrhoea



## Brando77 (Mar 14, 2018)

"Here I sit broken hearted
Put on Metformin 
And only farted"
I was promised Diarrhoea and gas, all I got is copious amounts of wind. You read the side effects on the leaflet, expect to c**p yourself, spend a fortune on new undercrackers and cleaning supplies.....nothing happens. Disappointed.


----------

